# Canned salmon ?



## omarsox (Jan 29, 2007)

I am a dummy so be careful. Is there a easy way to prepare canned wild alaskan salmon. I always heard this was better than farm raised (health wise). Are the bones edible? I buy the cheaper brands, does that make a diffence? Should I drain it before making something? Is EVERYTHING in that can edible? I know the 1st  (and only) can I bought had bones in there and some yucky  gooey type stuff in there. I'm not looking for anything fancy just some simple basic ideas


----------



## Katie H (Jan 29, 2007)

When it comes to using canned salmon, some recipes ask for some of the juice.  Other times, drain it completely.  Always remove the bones and the "yucky" stuff, which is the skin.  If you have a kitty, he/she will love you for the discarded juice and skin.

Canned salmon can be used for salmon loaf, salmon croquettes, creamed salmon with sherry and many other dishes.  You will get many answers here.

One of my favorite ways to eat canned salmon is to chill the salmon (drained, boned, skin removed).  Then I put chunks of it on romaine lettuce leaves, sprinkle the salmon with some salt, pepper and a little cider vinegar.  A little like salade nicoise, but without the other ingredients.  I like it.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 29, 2007)

You can eat the bones if you want; I either take them out and give to my cats and dogs (same with the liquid) or crunch up the bones and mix with the salmon if I am going to make salmon cakes. You can use this for casseroles in place of tuna; chunked/flaked a bit with rice or pasta; mix with mayo, spices, chopped onions-celery-etc. and make salmon salad. There are many ideas and I know there will be more added by the others soon!!


----------



## omarsox (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks
  I think I will fix whatever with the bones in it. There must be a few dozen bones in there maybe. Then when I tried to get rid of them the last time, I think they just broke apart in my fingers,some of them.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh!  I love canned salmon1  When I was a kid, we often had it for Sunday evening supper with hard cooked eggs, sliced tomatoes, and other fixings to make either sandwiches or salad, as we liked. 

Do treat yourself to some of the red sockeye salmon!  It's the ne plus ultra of canned salmon, and not nearly so pricy as the fresh wild salmon.  Nearly ALL the canned salmon on grocers shelves these days in US is wild Alaska salmon, and yes, it's so much better for you than farmed salmon from anywhere, that there's no comparison!  

Technically, the bones and skin are edible, but not very attractive.  As someone else suggested, your kitty will love the skin. I know mine does!  

I have a recipe for salmon mousse made with canned salmon that is very tasty.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2007)

I just remove the bigger bones and eat the little ones.

I make a mixture with egg white, fresh grated ginger, soy sauce, spring onions, I'll post the recipe when I get home.  It's quite healthy and quite tasty!


----------



## Constance (Jan 29, 2007)

I love canned salmon so much that I can eat it right out of the can! Sometimes for lunch, I eat it on wheat crackers, with a touch of mustard. Canned asparagus spears are a great accompaniment. You can "kick'em up a notch" with Catalins dressing if you like.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2007)

ok - that recipe is egg white, scallion, garlic, ginger, and soy sauce.  Saute in olive oil.  I serve mine on a bed of mixed greens or a spinach/arugula mix - dressing is always a wasabi vinaigrette.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 30, 2007)

I always keep a can or 2 of wild salmon in the pantry, as I grew up eating my mom's "Salmon Loaf" (pretty much the same ingredients as a meatloaf, but using canned salmon instead of meat), which I loved, & which was/is good both hot &/or cold.

While I do always drain it (I pour the "juice" over a bowl of dry cat food - the kitties love it!), I always leave the skin & bones in.  Both are completely edible & very healthy - the skin contains a lot of Omega 3; the bones, calcium.  The only reason some recipes call for their removal is for appearance reasons only.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 30, 2007)

I've only used canned salmon twice and enjoyed the salmon cakes very much.  KitchenElf, I'm going to try your additions nex time!  

I don't think I could eat it with the 'goo' and skin though.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 30, 2007)

If you thoroughly crush the bones and mix the skin with the meat; you would not know they are still in there. Breezy is right about the good stuff. You can do the same with canned mackeral too.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol, I had to do this to be able to add to MC.

Kitchen Elf's Salmon Cakes

One can of salmon, cleaned
egg white
scallion
garlic
ginger
soy sauce


Saute in olive oil. 
I serve mine on a bed of mixed greens or a spinach/arugula mix. 
Dressing is always a wasabi vinaigrette.


----------



## Constance (Jan 30, 2007)

I make my salmon cakes with 2 cans drained salmon, about 2/3 a sleeve of crushed Ritz crackers, 1-2 eggs, a squeeze of lemon juice, a dollap of Miracle Whip, and about 1/2 tsp Old Bay seasoning.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 30, 2007)

another recipe: can salmon with juice (pick out larger bones if you wish) 1/2 cup bread crumbs, heaping tablespn each of chives, (or green onion) parsley, and dill weed, tablspn melted butter, 1 egg beaten.  Combine all ingredients, shape into patties and saute about 7 minutes per side until golden. (or place in buttered fish mold, bake in 350 oven in water bath 1 hr.)  

serve with rarebit or other fave cheese sauce.


----------

